# Dell Inspiron 15R N5110 overheating?



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am going to buy a Dell Inspiron 15R N5110 soon and i have seen some post's in a forum that it have overheating problems. Is this true? Also a guy posted this claiming that it will help with the overheating, is it possible?

*READ I CAN HELP WITH THE OVERHEATING.*
*First open battery settings in control panel open your current plan go advanced then find processor management then go maximum processor state plugged in change it from 100% to 90% No difference in performance and dropped 15 degree Celsius in heat for me.*

*Posted by Mark.*

*Onother post:*

There is NO solution for Inspirion 5110 overheating problem. The official *Dell "solution**" is to UNDERCLOCK your laptop.
They wont provide us with solution or with answers. I have an Inspirion 5110 with i5 and **Nvidia GeForce** 525M , but can'r use it for high demanding software (games, video-editing, rainbow tables processing, etc. ) , becouse it gets overheated within few minutes and shuts down. And I'm not the only one. It seems on official Dell** forum and on other websites that everybody who has an Inspirion 5110 have the same problem. It's a design fault as air-openings don't provide enough air for cooling-fan. 
This laptop is usable just for web-browsing, emailing, word processing and other low-demand software.

It's the same as you would go to a car shop and buy a car which has a maximum speed of 300 km/h, for 100.000€. And then you would realize that you can't drive it faster than 150 km/h , becouse of overheating. Of course you would return to car shop, but the car maker would reply that the only "solution" is to drive at max. 150 km/h. 

If I knew it before i buyed Inspirion 5110, I would buy a much cheaper laptop, with i3 instead of i5 and with integrated graphics instead of **Nvidia GeForce** 525M , for MUCH LESS money! It would give me the same power as "underclocked" Inspirion 5110 !

Dell** should provide us buyers with a real solution , maybe install stronger fans into laptop or provide us with special cooling pad, designed for Inspirion 5110 (almost everybody who has Inspirion 5110 and buyed a cooling pad says that it doesn't prevent an overheating in few minutes in case of using high-demanding software!).*

*Posted by Anonymous.*

In addition a colling pad and keeping the laptop dust free will help too??

Many thank's
Sysesc


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're already aware of these problems by the community, why are you still buying it? Isn't your money best spend in another problems free laptop?


----------



## Bmike80 (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with Learn2day. I have Dell inspiron 15R for past 3 years almost. it recently started having the battery and over heating problem, a month ago. It shuts down alltogether and then doesnt start back on unless i remove the battery from behind and reinsert it back in. . . . Though i admit i love my laptop and beside this the laptop was one great piece, i didnt experience any other problems in the whole time i had it


----------

